# Landscape Advice



## Relex (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this or not... 

I recently bought a house that had out of control bushes going down the driveway. I got all of them cut and pulled out... 

I've been raking out where they were and there are so many roots. What should I do to get this ready for grass to be planted? I already know I'm going to have to haul in some dirt and get everything packed down. 








Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jun 3, 2014)

What kind of grass do you want? In NC the big two are centipede and bermuda grass down east and bluegrass in the mountains. If you have the money I would sod it with your choice. Till up those roots and go from there. Good luck.


----------



## 066blaster (Jun 5, 2014)

add a little new dirt and rake it level, spread some seed, lightly rake it in and water it or wait for rain. Try to get a seed mix with some annual rye in it, it comes up fast and acts as a mulch for the other grasses. I wouldn't fight with the roots too much just cover them up. I owned a landscape/lawn care business for 18 years. Shovel and sweep off your driveway before you spread you new top soil. Get a annual rye, perennial rye, and Kentucky blue mix. That's the most common mix.


----------

